# Success with colors



## dubnica (Aug 6, 2010)

After buying new scale and using only destilled water, I had some success with colors.

[URL=http://img689.imageshack.us/i/...9.imageshack.us/img689/2039/soap026.jpg[/img]

Not as good as Lynn's creation but good for me   I used mauve mica and freesia rose FO

URL=http://img43.imageshack.us/i/soap013.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

For this I used Lemongrass and sageleaf FO and mica is soft green.[/url]


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a seriously pretty purple!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 6, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> That is a seriously pretty purple!



It is more purple on this picture, in reality it is more mauve.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 6, 2010)

*drool*  They look so yummy!


----------



## cwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

Very Nice- what did you use for color ?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

Love the colors!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 6, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> Very Nice- what did you use for color ?



I used "soft mauve" and "soft green" mica from TKB.  Both were from a set of 8 or 10 colors I got.


----------



## cwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

AWSOME !


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

the green one is such a soothing color!! Very nice!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 7, 2010)

This is my attempt to learn how to do those embedded shavings.  I sprinkled real lemon peel on top, but it turned red and it smells kind of funny, but the main smell is lemon verbena.  

[url=http://img829.imageshack.us/i/...9.imageshack.us/img829/1931/soap027.jpg[/img]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/url]


----------



## mariflo (Aug 7, 2010)

That is very pretty soap 
I used lemon and orange peel a few times and got a funny smell initially but it went away and the intended smell came through stronger after a couple of weeks 
Have fun with the addiction


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 7, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> After buying new scale and using only destilled water, I had some success with colors.



I'll say you did!  That is fabulous.  I'm so envious of the way you mounded the purple one without getting bubble holes in it.  Nice job!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow!   :shock:   Very nice looking.  The color rocks!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## fionab (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the purple mountain the most. Beauty!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 25, 2010)

*more swirls*

I made this last night and this is the first time I really like the swirls. This time I used TD so the colors are nice even after gelling phase.  The white shows a little yellowish on the picture, but it's nice white. I love it...but...the soap stinks because I used WSP's lavender Fo...ugh...it smells like cheap perfume.  I was hoping that the smell will change once in soap, but nope....I hope someone will like it.... :?


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 25, 2010)

Dubnica your soap is beautiful and I love love love your purple swirl


----------



## ewenique (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice swirls!  Yes, I don't like their lav either.  Lavender fields is a bit better...but not great.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 29, 2010)

An impressive collection!  You are a very talented soaper


----------



## sygrid (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm so envious of the way you mounded the purple one without getting bubble holes in it.  Nice job![/quote said:
			
		

> Nana....if you are using 'one' batch 'split',  take your soap to a lighter trace, pour a layer and then colour and pour a shallow layer of the second colour.  Wait till the remaining batch in the bowl thickens just for a moment or two. How long you wait determines the amount of 'mountain' effect. Then pour again and fill your mold.    If you are making two separate batches, same thing..pour first colour, then take the second batch to lighter trace..pour a layer, let the batch in the bowl thicken to where you want it to be and pour.  You'll never have 'bubbles' in your layers again
> 
> Lorie


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow  :shock: That is a seriously gorgeous series of soaps! Your colors are beautiful. and I too love your purple mountain


----------



## punkflash54 (Aug 30, 2010)

the purple and white soap is my fav. the lays look great


----------



## dcornett (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## sistrum (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm loving that purple.  :wink:


----------

